# My Fault or not?



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

It is the problem with economy tools. They work fine until using them under more stressful real world workloads. But you can return for full refund. This is why pros will not use such brands. We have no time to return tools after each or during each job. Any good drill will work continuously for 24 hours a day if needed. I would use a 1/2" Milwaukee Hole Hawg when drilling holes for a new electrical rough-in. I turn in on and drill. Stop for lunch and drill until every hole is done. Used the same drill for 22 years now.


----------



## joel v. (Jan 26, 2009)

It is very very unlikely that you got it hot enough to fuse it together. That would be 2000 degrees or more celcuis. Lower end chucks tend to get stuck after extreme use and somethimes even the good chucks do it. I would return it for a refund if under warranty and buy a better drill. If no warranty than stick the end of the chuck in a vice and a vice grip onto the upper of the chuck and get it lose.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

I would put a vise grip on the shank of the bit and wrap and grab the chuck with something else. Give it a sharp whack with some thing heavy...Unless your bit turned blue from end to end it is likely a chuck issue. Even then heat shouln't be an issue but I have seen overheated concrete bits sieize deep into a chuck on a hammer drill. They come loose with a bit of work.
Just don't chew up the chuck with a vise grip, wrap it before you grip it. Try a bit of penetrating spray inside and around the chuck and on the threads where it loosens. My old Jacobs chucks tighten up from time to time with grit and need cleaning but I'm talking about standard chucks like on my Porter Cable RA drill etc, which like Bob's Hole Hawg has been in use for over 12 years and done thousands of large holes 2" plus. If you replace the kit look for differeent quality chucks. If you use your drill a lot get the best you can buy.
As for sears, MAYBE YOU SHOULD HAVE OFFERED TO CUT THE CORD OFF YOUR CHARGER AND SEND IT TO HER?????????????:whistling2:


----------



## Highlander (Mar 2, 2009)

You didn't fuse the bit to the chuck. I suspect you worked the drill hard, and on a couple of occasions the bit got stuck in while drilling. This can cause the chuck to clamp down on the bit and tighten even more. Having a relatively high torque capability in the drill just makes it possible to tighten it even more.

You could put it in a vise, but I would be inclined to use a strap wrench, to get a grip all around the ring instead of just two places, to loosen it. 

Put enough turning force on it, and it should open up.

I don't think there is anything wrong with your drill. Hopefully you will just be able to take your $216, and buy a replacement battery for $90 and pocket the rest.


----------



## Highlander (Mar 2, 2009)

An additional thought. If you find the chuck is really damaged, you could always buy a replacement chuck. You should be able to find a pretty good one for around $25; probably better than the one that is on the drill now.

Removing the old one from the drill will be the hardest part if you can't get the bit out.

If you do replace the chuck, do not buy the new one until you have removed the old one. It most likely has a half inch thread on the mount bolt, but some of the half-inch chucks have 3/8" threads on the mount bolts.


----------



## hankscorpio (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Thank you for all your advice. My face is definitely red. I wrapped the chuck in a towel and stuck it in the vice. Turned the drill handle itself and it loosened right up. So now my concern is if the chuck is damaged or not. It seems to be working ok (i can put and secure bits in) but I'm wondering if with use it will loosen up. I dont know how to describe it but it does feel different to me. 

So now if Sears sends me 200 bucks i can buy the replacement battery for 90 and then get another tool....i'm also still considering upgrading to the hammer version of this drill though. I find myself drilling into masonry often enough to warrant it. Seems like it might be a waste of money though. I could also replace the battery, buy a corded hammer drill, and just replace the chuck on this drill if infact it does go bad. 

Anyway, thanks for all your input.


----------



## Highlander (Mar 2, 2009)

I think you will find your chuck is OK. It just tightened up on you because of the work you put it through. You should not need to replace it.

I find a second drill is useful. I had 3 going last weekend. I get tired of continually replacing bits, and use a different drill for each bit when I'm working. I didn't deliberatly buy lots of drill, just got them because they came in kits that were a great deal for the other tools and batteries.

Buy the hammer drill kit of you really want a hammer drill and the batteries. You will find the extra drill will be useful. I rarely find a need to use a hammer drill. As a suggestion, look at getting the impact as a bare tool. I love my impacts, would not think of using a drill for putting in a screw or bolt.


----------



## hankscorpio (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks Highlander. The second drill would definitely be useful, anytime I find myself drilling a hole and then needing to put a screw in it would be a great time for it. I can manage without having the hammer drill but when drilling into the block it is a lot easier. They do have an impact for that set I could get. The impact, jig saw, and reciprocating are all sold by themselves without batteries for 60-80 bucks. So i could buy the battery and an impact or the hammer drill and have 3 batteries. Or I could by a battery and cheaper miter saw......


----------



## hankscorpio (Feb 10, 2009)

I got my gift card and opted for the Impact Driver for this set. Thanks to a sale and a few different coupons I ended up buying the Impact and two batteries for 234....only 18 bucks out of my pocket. No problems with the drill either, seems to be fine. So now I have 3 batteries, the drill, the circular saw, flashlight, and impact driver........thats $550 worth of tools that I've spent about 250 bucks on. As soon as I got that impact home I drilled a few different screws and bolts in.....MAN that is sweet. I have a feeling I will be using my drill alot less.


----------



## hankscorpio (Feb 10, 2009)

What?


----------



## Aggie67 (Dec 20, 2008)

hankscorpio said:


> what?


Я думаю, что он говорил, что Вы могли проверить с вебсайтом производителя для информации по гарантийному возвращению.


----------



## Aggie67 (Dec 20, 2008)

Google's translator application suggests that the Chinese post has to do with home ownership and rentals. I think someone has a spam virus.

My Russian post was wrong. I thought he was pointing the OP in the direction of a warranty claim.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Just checked back for an update. Nice work. Alls well that ends well. :thumbsup:


----------



## hankscorpio (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks again. I am absolutely loving the impact driver. helped my buddy put up a fence recently and drove 2 1/2 in screws into PT wood...battery lasted all day and the screws went in like butter. Did my first tiling this weekend and screwed in the new subfloor......man that thing is sweet.


----------



## Highlander (Mar 2, 2009)

I love that impact driver. Looks like we have another convert. Glad to hear everything is OK; drill working OK and happy with the investment in the impact.


----------

